# If you husband shows you his childhood video that he made specially for you..?



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

If you husband shows you his childhood video that he made specially for you when he was in his teens, in which he specifies his childhood secrets, what kind of person he is and stuffs like he loves you and will take care of you and would want the same from you... what would be your reaction to this?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't understand your question.. .do you mean he did THIS years before he met his wife (you in this case) and you find it weird and creepy somehow? 

What was YOUR reaction, how do you feel?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on the fence. On the one hand it could be him being open and honest. On the other it could be unrealistic about what he expects out of marriage. Kind of a male version of the cinderella story.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really understand the question either. Context please?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwww... I'm guessing that Spyece made a video which didn't get this response he wanted.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Awwww... I'm guessing that Spyece made a video which didn't get this response he wanted.


You're good.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

What happened, Spyece? how bad was it?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

so he made an intimate self-portrait video of himself when he was a teenager and recently showed it to you? And you want us to decide what you should feel?

I don't know, did you agree about the things he revealed, were attracted to those or not? Has he said he still feels the same about certain things or has he changed over the years at all?

I don't think you should feel bad about him sharing this, he is trying to give you insight about him, the act of showing this to you shouldn't be a big deal, but what he thinks of certain issues may affect your compatibility, that is for you to determine.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

spyece said:


> If you husband shows you his childhood video that he made specially for you when he was in his teens, in which he specifies his childhood secrets, what kind of person he is and stuffs like he loves you and will take care of you and would want the same from you... what would be your reaction to this?


spyece - I've answered several similar questions you've asked in the past. They all seem to have a pattern. You seem very young. I have to say in all honesty the things asked seem juvenile and teenagerish. I remember you asking if women would like it if the man in their life had one wall in the house where he wrote on the wall things he liked about her. See that's not the kind of thing I would appreciate. If I were sixteen I think I would like some of the things you suggested in the past but not now. I want something more mature. 

The video would be sweet but wouldn't mean a lot to me because it was prepared before he met me and knew me. It's a generic thing. It's not personal to me. It could easily have gone to another woman. So I would probably saw "Awww! It's cute and so sweet" but that's about it.


----------

